# Profibus Gerät am Interbus betreiben



## olitheis (28 Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem: und zwar habe ich eine Steuerung (Schneider Momentum) mit Interbus Master. Jetzt müssen wir in letzter Sekunde (wie immer!) einen zusätzlichen Regler an diese Steuerung anschließen. Dieser Regler ist ein Prototyp speziell für unsere Anwendung (3-Achsregler, Position und Druck) und nur mit Profibus Schnittstelle zu bekommen. 
Und jetzt meine Frage: gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses Profibus Gerät am Interbus zu betreiben. Ich müsste 6 Word an Daten hin und herschaufeln (anlagog und digital) können. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch ne Idee (Bus-Konverter oder so ...)

Vielen Dank schonmal
Oli


----------



## Maxl (28 Juni 2006)

Also das einzge, was ich auf die schnelle finden konnte ist diese Baugruppe:
http://www.profibus.com/member/phoenix_contact_gmbh___co__kg/products/article/4605/

Jedoch ist dies ein Teil welches nur Daten zwischen einem Interbus-Master und einem Profibus-Master schaufeln kann - nicht von einem Interbus-Master zu einem Profibus-Slave.

Damit ließe sich aber ein sehr unkonventionelles System aufbauen:
Dein Profibus-Slave hängt an einem zusätzlichen Profibus-Master (z.B. VIPA 214-DPM - ca. 700€). Dieser Master liest die Daten von Deinem Achskontroller per Profibus aus, und schickt sie über das oben genannte Gateway (welches dann am Profibus wie auch am Interbus hängt) zur Schneider-CPU.

Die VIPA-CPU ist dabei nichts anderes als ein reiner Datenschaufler.


Ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts brauchbares ein.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## olitheis (28 Juni 2006)

Hallo,
na das ist doch auf jeden Fall schon einmal eine Option. Die SPS hat auch einen Ethernet anschluss. Damit habe ich bis jetzt nur zwei SPS verbunden um Wireless online gehen zu können. Also Daten habe ich noch nicht wirklich über Ethernet geschrieben oder gelesen, also fehlen mir hier auch die Kenntnisse. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch ein Gateway in dieser Richtung. Bin echt für jeden Tip dankbar.
Gruß
Oli


----------



## olitheis (28 Juni 2006)

Ich habe dieses Modul hier noch gefunden:
http://www.hms-networks.de/products/abx_config.shtml

denkt Ihr, damit könnte ich in meinem Fall etwas anfangen?

Danke nochmal
Oli


----------



## Maxl (28 Juni 2006)

Falls die Schneider-Steuerung Modbus TCP beherrscht, könnte dieses Teil noch ganz interessant sein:


http://www.profibus.com/member/prosoft_technology_inc_/products/article/4653/

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Maxl (28 Juni 2006)

olitheis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dieses Modul hier noch gefunden:
> http://www.hms-networks.de/products/abx_config.shtml
> 
> denkt Ihr, damit könnte ich in meinem Fall etwas anfangen?



Also auf den ersten Blick sieht das verdammt gut aus - aber Deine Steuerung sollte Modbus TCP beherrschen.


----------



## olitheis (28 Juni 2006)

Wie gesagt, meine Kenntnisse in Verwendung von Ethernet bei SPS Anwendungen halten sich (noch) in Grenzen. Wenn also die SPS das Modbus TCP Protokoll unterstützt, könnte ich den _Modbus TCP/IP Client/Server to PROFIBUS DP Master Gateway _also einsetzten. Mal sehen, ob ich das in Erfahrung bringen kann mit dem TCP.
Des Weiteren hat die SPS (auch) noch eine Modbus+ Schnittstelle.

Was hälst Du denn von der Anderen Lösung:
http://www.hms-networks.de/products/anybusx/AnyBus-X_Profibus-M_Interbus-S.htm ?

Danke
Oli


----------



## Maxl (30 Juni 2006)

olitheis schrieb:
			
		

> Was hälst Du denn von der Anderen Lösung:
> http://www.hms-networks.de/products/anybusx/AnyBus-X_Profibus-M_Interbus-S.htm


Wenn die Lieferzeit im Rahmen ist, wäre dieses Ding ebenfalls nicht schlecht.


----------



## olitheis (30 Juni 2006)

ich werds mal anfragen...
Danke
Oli


----------

